
Soft Skills for Managers - hackitup7
https://staysaasy.com/product/2020/09/06/soft-skills-for-managers.html
======
TrinaryWorksToo
There is no evidence beyond the authors opinion that these are valuable
skills. I wish more people looked at empirical research into management for
evaluating who to hire.

~~~
danyim
Could you share some examples?

